# Why are western saddle pads so thick?!



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

They have thin "Navajo blanket" pads for like 20 dollars.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phoebeeliza (Aug 13, 2012)

TristaJean said:


> They have thin "Navajo blanket" pads for like 20 dollars.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have seen those online. But because every western pad I've seen in use or in a tack store in person was thick, I didn't know if the thin ones were okay to use alone? I thought maybe they were to go over the thick pads for appearances sake. So it is ok, if the saddle itself is padded, to use a thin blanket rather than a big pad?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Because western saddles aren't actually soft underneath. There's fleece to protect the saddle, but there is no actual padding, like an english saddle. The pads are thick because of this. If you just use a blanket under your saddle, you will have one sore horse soon.

If the saddle looks awkward, are you sure it fits?


----------



## phoebeeliza (Aug 13, 2012)

Poseidon said:


> Because western saddles aren't actually soft underneath. There's fleece to protect the saddle, but there is no actual padding, like an english saddle. The pads are thick because of this. If you just use a blanket under your saddle, you will have one sore horse soon.
> 
> If the saddle looks awkward, are you sure it fits?


Thank you, for explaining! Like I said, I know next to nothing about western saddles. But I read a ton of different articles, with photos and diagrams, about western saddle fit and I really think that without the pad it fits very well. The pad is just so thick, and sort of stiff, that it holds the saddle up off her back very strangely. But this may be because I am used to seeing English saddles and how they sit?


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't know anything about fitting Western saddles, but I read something in a book about fitting English saddles that might help you. I think the way it works is that an English saddle has all of that wool or other kind of flocking in the saddle to absorb shock and distribute pressure, and therefore you only need the saddle pad to protect the saddle from the horse's sweat and heat, etc. On a Western saddle, there is little or no padding on the saddle itself. There's a bit of fleece but not enough to provide a good cushion. That is why a Western saddle needs to have a thick saddle blanket; the blanket is the equivalent of an English saddle's internal flocking and it serves to protect the horse from the saddle. That's how I understood it, anyway. I think it is very clever for Western saddles to work that way because while an English saddle must be taken to a specialist to be relocked when the padding wears out, with a Western you can just buy a new pad.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

phoebeeliza said:


> Thank you, for explaining! Like I said, I know next to nothing about western saddles. But I read a ton of different articles, with photos and diagrams, about western saddle fit and I really think that without the pad it fits very well. The pad is just so thick, and sort of stiff, that it holds the saddle up off her back very strangely. But this may be because I am used to seeing English saddles and how they sit?


Is it a new or cheaper pad? If it's newer, it's going to take a few rides to get broken in and less stiff. If it's kind of cheap, a lot of them are just stiffer.


----------



## phoebeeliza (Aug 13, 2012)

Poseidon said:


> Is it a new or cheaper pad? If it's newer, it's going to take a few rides to get broken in and less stiff. If it's kind of cheap, a lot of them are just stiffer.


It was used, but looks like it was very lightly used. And probably cheapish, since it was included with the saddle. Considering that I am 90% sure that the saddle fits well, should I just try riding a few times with the pad despite how awkward it looks from the ground, and see if it works, doesn't hurt Pony, and sits evenly with my weight in the saddle?


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

If your pony is mutton withered you may have needed a wider than normal saddle gullet / tree to fit. Which may cause the front of the saddle to sit too close to the withers. The thicker pad will raise the saddle off the withers. A thinner pad may not.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Post a picture..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Can you post a picture?
What is the pad made of? Does it fit well without the saddle? Does it have the wither hump like English or is it straight? Contured? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Some cheap pads are just awkward like that.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

My saddle fitter says to use a thin pad. He says thick pads can act like thick socks that make your boots not fit anymore
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

As thin a pad as you can
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Sometimes you DON'T want a thin pad, I won't use under 3/4".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

tiffanyodonnell said:


> My saddle fitter says to use a thin pad. He says thick pads can act like thick socks that make your boots not fit anymore
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


While there is some truth to that - typically, a standard pad will only cause fit issues in a saddle that did not fit to begin with.....which is when a common mistake of "just add a pad" comes into play.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I believe in a western saddle, as long as the saddle FITS properly there is no need for a thick pad. A saddle pad is just to protect the saddle itself. 

I have ridden several miles, and hours in my saddle with a thin Navajo pad and my horse has never came up sore. Right now I ride in a thicker one though, but mostly because it's the only really bright orange saddle pad I could find.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Even if a saddle fits well, a pad still protects from impact from the rider..that's a hard wooden tree plus the weight of the rider only being applied to wear the bars lay on the horse, so a pad also distributes the weight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

^ Yes.

If I am at a barrel race or a reining/cowhorse show I want something to protect the impact on my horse's back. I really like Won pads, Impact Gels, Tacky Toos, or CSI pads. I really want to try the Zone pad from Classic Equine too.

However, for light summer trail rides or workouts I have a felt pad that is very thin and has the open breathe strip down the back so they won't get too hot. If there is anything strenuous though, I go back to my higher quality pads.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Did you know that if a western saddle fits the horse very well, it doesn't need but a thin blanket and can go all day without getting sore. Try your pony in a your english saddle pad and see how it is. Just watch it for bunching up where you tie the cinch.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Darn near no western saddle will fit so well that it doesn't need anything but a thin blanket. They were not designed to be ridden with a very thin pad, and certainly not with an English pad. I'd recommend at least 1/2" wool felt as a minimum.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Saddlebag said:


> Did you know that if a western saddle fits the horse very well, it doesn't need but a thin blanket and can go all day without getting sore. Try your pony in a your english saddle pad and see how it is. Just watch it for bunching up where you tie the cinch.


While that's true, how many people do you know who have a perfectly fitting western saddle? 

I think "back in the old days" people got away with using only a navajo blanket because western saddles came with real sheepskin under the saddle. That could be an inch thick of high quality, dense wool. (And I'm sure it helped that saddles were carefully handmade by master craftsmen, vs. a lot of mass produced or imported saddles today). Now most western saddles come with cheap, synthetic wool that compacts down to a pancake in no time at all. And unlike English saddles, western saddles have no built in padding for the horse.

So, while I know it's true that a well fitting western saddle needs hardly any padding, I have my doubts about the average rider having that perfect fit. And unless they buy an older saddle, or can afford a custom one, they will not have the benefit of real wool. 

I like at least a 3/4 inch felt pad for trail riding. If the saddle is a touch wide for the horse, I will use a 1". And I almost always have a single layer Navajo blanket under my pad to keep it clean. A wool Mayatex blanket. Then I always have good quality wool next to my horse.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I think the old timers got by with less because their horses didn't last as long. I want my horses to be riding into their 20s and beyond. I don't want them to wear out at 15...

It is possible to overpad, but the padding on a western saddle does more than keep the saddle clean.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Plus, it just looks cheap and unprofessional when you ride with just a blanket and no pad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

MangoRoX87 said:


> Plus, it just looks cheap and unprofessional when you ride with just a blanket and no pad.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Agreed with this as well.

So to sum up my feelings:

1) Something to absorb rider impact
2) Fashion. 

:lol:


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

bsms said:


> I think the old timers got by with less because their horses didn't last as long. I want my horses to be riding into their 20s and beyond. I don't want them to wear out at 15...


I feel the same way. My trail horses are 18 and 19 and I hope to keep them riding into their mid 20's if possible, or beyond.


----------



## phoebeeliza (Aug 13, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Well, I should have expected conflicting advice since there are as many ways to ride as there are riders. But I suppose a range of opinions can be helpful. I feel much more informed now! 

I think the issue is the cheap nature of the pad, making it stiff and awkward, not the thickness. I may try a few short rides in it and see how it goes, but I'll be shopping for a nicer one in the meantime. It sounds like wool or felt is the way to go, not foam? What do y'all recommend that is nice but in the lower price range?

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

As with any other thing int he horse world, you get what you pay for. There are some great lower priced pads out there but please don't do cruising through Horse magazine and pick the lowest priced pad. They're usually crap.. What are you looking to do with your horse? That could change what type of pad you should want to look at. If it's just light work then yes, you can go with those lower priced pads but if you're going to be doing some serious riding I would look into probably one of the better pads, they are higher cost wise but will eventually save you money because A. They last longer B. they're higher quality. and C. they're better for your horse and could save you money that would be spent on a chiro or vet visit..

Personally I love, love, love the Classic Equine ESP pads..I have a few and two I've had for two years now and they're still going strong. They fit my horses great and I've never had any problems with it. They're wool and memory foam..Great pads.

This would be a really good pad for you..If you don't like the red/black it also comes in burgundy/tan/brown, and black/turquoise/cream.
Classic Equine® ESP II Wool Top Pad < Wool pads < Saddle pads and Blankets | Smith Brothers

I've never seen or heard of anyone using this pad but it doesn't look bad. It's a little cheaper made but light stuff wouldn't hurt it..I still like the pad I posted first more...Only comes in black and brown..No fun. lol
Classic Work Pad <br>by Classic Equine

I've heard good things about the Tacky Too pads, I've never used one and probably wouldn't for barrels but it doesn't look like a bad pad.
Reinsman Tacky Too M2 Lite Square Pad - Horse.com

Not sure about this one either but it looks okay..
Mustang Felt Contoured Western Roper Pad 1in Gray - Horse.com

Anyway, those are a few pretty good examples..I think if you're paying around that price range I'd go with the ESP pad I posted first, it's definitely worth the money.

Please do me a favor and don't end up with something along these lines..
Mustang Canvas Felt Bottom Round Ranch Pad - Horse.com
Mustang Cordura Top Saddle Pad - Horse.com


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Diamond Wool pads are pretty nice and much cheaper than many of the others we are talking about.


----------



## phoebeeliza (Aug 13, 2012)

DrumRunner said:


> As with any other thing int he horse world, you get what you pay for. There are some great lower priced pads out there but please don't do cruising through Horse magazine and pick the lowest priced pad. They're usually crap.. What are you looking to do with your horse? That could change what type of pad you should want to look at. If it's just light work then yes, you can go with those lower priced pads but if you're going to be doing some serious riding I would look into probably one of the better pads, they are higher cost wise but will eventually save you money because A. They last longer B. they're higher quality. and C. they're better for your horse and could save you money that would be spent on a chiro or vet visit..
> 
> Personally I love, love, love the Classic Equine ESP pads..I have a few and two I've had for two years now and they're still going strong. They fit my horses great and I've never had any problems with it. They're wool and memory foam..Great pads.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the options! Right now Pony and I are both working on getting back in shape, so I only want to do light trail riding, an hour or two max at a walk only. 

I understand that the cheaper pads must not be as nice, because why else would they be so cheap, but can you explain a little more what makes the difference? It is so hard to tell online, when one can't feel things and see what they're really like. 

A lady I work with recommend combing a 1/2" real wool felt pad liner with a Navajo style blanket over it, for sweat wicking and padding purposes without a ton of bulk. Does that seem like a good idea?


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I just want to point out that this thread is ridiculously informative  As someone who knows nothing about western saddle but wants to buy one some day, this information is all invaluable.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Cheaper pads are just made cheaper, the materials usually aren't high quality, the stitching can come undone, and the pad will start to wear out quickly..As well as the pad not being the best..

I would only use the two blankets for something like Western Pleasure..I'm not saying every time but sometimes the two blankets can slip and move around, this can cause unevenness of the pads, bunching, and some discomfort.... You can just as easily but something like a 3/4" pad and it be around the same "bulk" as the felt and navajo together.

In my experience I just went with what others recommended, especially when I started buying more of the performance pads, like the higher priced ESPs and the Impact Gel pads..There are brands that I do trust now, like the ESP.. I've had many of them and I've just been happy with their quality and how they fit..

You can sometimes tell just by looking at a pad, like with the felt pads..You can't really mess up a felt pad, it just depends on the quality of the pad and the maker.. If anything, you can buy it and return it if you don't like it.

Even when you get into the higher priced pads there are people with different favorites..I don't like the Professional's Choice AirRide pads, they slip around under your saddle, make this crunchy noise that I can't stand, and seem cheaply made..I also loathe the Charmayne James Professional's Choice pad, that thing IS made SO cheap. It just comes down to what brands you trust and what works best for your horse.


----------



## phoebeeliza (Aug 13, 2012)

Tracer said:


> I just want to point out that this thread is ridiculously informative  As someone who knows nothing about western saddle but wants to buy one some day, this information is all invaluable.


I agree! I'm super grateful for all the extremely informative responses. I feel much less lost now.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I have tried a number of pads and don't think I've ever quite gotten it right.

My QH is ridiculously wide and "mutton withered," so saddle fit has always been a problem. I have "compensated" by using thin pads and it's only made matters worse. In my ignorance, I pretty much ruined my horse and he's now retired at age 22 (been retired for 4 years). Pads I tried on him: "fleece" pads, including "cool back" fleece, thick (cheap) "rug" style pads with fleece lining, thin wool "show" blankets with a felt liner.

With my Arab, I tried a couple of different pads: a fleece pad with a "tacky too" type lining, a regular fleece pad, and a Charmayne James Pro Choice pad. The tacky too pad worked best, and he HATED the Pro Choice pad. I bought it used, and actually thought there was something wrong with it at first due to the crinkly noise. I will agree with the poster that said they don't like them AT ALL.

I now have a new horse and am currently pad shopping. Here's my thread, also lots of valuable input in there: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/saddle-pad-recommendation-western-139232/

My trainer likes Pro Choice or thick wool felt pads. I think I'm going to go with either an ESP pad or a wool felt pad. I'm going to try and find a contoured pad in my budget.. it just seems like they would fit the horse a lot better than a straight pad. 

I'm actually going to up my budget a lot for a pad, though... I think focus is so much on saddle quality that we tend to overlook the importance of a pad. I'm expecting to spend at least $100 - $150 for a pad... hoping to keep it under $200, though.

My biggest problem now is that most of the pads I'm finding are HUGE. It seems most are made to fit the oversized show saddles. Since I plan on getting a "regular" sized saddle, I don't really want 6+ inches of pad sticking out.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

nikelodeon79 said:


> I'm actually going to up my budget a lot for a pad, though... I* think focus is so much on saddle quality that we tend to overlook the importance of a pad. * I'm expecting to spend at least $100 - $150 for a pad... hoping to keep it under $200, though.


I would hug you if I could!

*runs off to your thread* I think I know of a few you'll like..


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I believe in wool. I often use this pad, which is 1" thick, by itself:

Ranch Tough Contoured Pad

Mine is about 1.5 years old and the only wear to it is a spot missing some felt where a dog got hold of it...:evil:

I also regularly use two of these, each being maybe 1/3 inch thick:

Mayatex Cowtown NZ Wool Saddle Blanket - Statelinetack.com

The Mayatex wool blankets are a single thickness, but are very thick. I use one when riding with my Aussie-style saddle, and two when riding Mia with our Circle Y.

For added oddity, I sometimes use this with a western saddle:

Wintec Comfort Pad White - Statelinetack.com

It covers the area where there is a wood tree in the western saddle. Combined with one of the Mayatex blankets, it seems to work for at least 3 hour rides.

Those are my choices, but I don't ride my horses very hard.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

phoebeeliza said:


> Thanks for all the options! Right now Pony and I are both working on getting back in shape, so I only want to do light trail riding, an hour or two max at a walk only.
> 
> I understand that the cheaper pads must not be as nice, because why else would they be so cheap, but can you explain a little more what makes the difference? It is so hard to tell online, when one can't feel things and see what they're really like.
> 
> A lady I work with recommend combing a 1/2" real wool felt pad liner with a Navajo style blanket over it, for sweat wicking and padding purposes without a ton of bulk. Does that seem like a good idea?


I agree. To start out a 100% wool pad, like Diamond makes, is relatively cheap. I pay about $50 for mine. Then top them with a blanket. 100% wool, not a synthetic felt blend, wicks sweat and wont burn a horses back because it breathes. 

I have a couple high dollar pads because every once in a while I think I HAVE to have one , but I always go back to the wool. I have used them for years and mainly for at least 8 hours at a time on a horse. Never had an issue with a good wool pad and a blanket if your saddle fits right.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I have a 1" thick wool/felt blend pad. Best. Pad. Ever. No idea who makes it, but it fits all of my horses great (narrow 3 year old, HUGE in all directions 11 year old, high withered 21 year old, round 5 year old...), and if I hate the color I can easily throw a blanket on over it.

1/2" Barely even counts as a pad. That's like...half of an inch!  XD Anyways.........


----------

